# LV4-26 is counting on light-years in his birthday!



## Vanda

*Parabéns por mais um ano-luz, LV4!

Muita saúde e paz!

Que você tenha muitos anos-luz para contar!
*​


----------



## kenny4528

* LV4-26*​
Your posts have been helpful to me from time to time, and hope to see you around more often (lately you seem so busy that you failed to surf the EO)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Happy birthday to you!*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*JOYEUX 
**ANNIVERSAIRE

**ELLEN L.
**
RIPLEY*​


----------



## Outsider

Joyeux anniversaire !


----------



## nichec

Oh, please check your PM


----------



## cherine

Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## Trisia

Happy Birthday, LV4-26. 

I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## LV4-26

Thank you so much to all of you.
It was really big of you to have thought of my birthday.
Personnally, I'd rather forget it...I'm on the wrong side of the 50s now, can  you imagine that? 
Just kidding. 

Thanks again
All the best from the Leftenant.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:


> [...]
> I'm on the wrong side of the 50s now, can  you imagine that?
> [...]


Tu veux dire que maintenant elle serait raide ?  Ou bien dans l'autre sens et qu'elle serait frottée avec ça...? Gaffe à jamais te retrouver là !  

Pfff, tout ça c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Ça risque pas de t'arriver puisque toi, tu as découvert le secret de l'éternelle jeunesse ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Gévy

Bon anniversaire, LV4 ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LV4-26

Bisettes à Karine et bisous à Gevy.


----------

